# Graham Game



## graham game (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi can anyone help?
I have been trying to find anyone who remembers David Martin Cole who in 1962 was Junior 3rd mate on Shaw Saville vessel "Persic".
I believe he resided for some time in Colwyn Bay North Wales, all attempts to contact him have failed.Any comments would be greatfully accepted.


----------

